# Autres langages > Autres langages > VHDL >  O tlcharger ModelSim

## mehdi1987

Bonsoir tout le monde ;

Je dois raliser un tp de VHDL sur ModelSim mais le problme c'est que je n'arrive pas  trouver le logiciel sur le net, est-ce que quelqu'un peut m'aider  tlcharger une version qui tourne sur Win7 et merci d'avance.

----------


## titiri

Bonjour,

Sur http://www.model.com/, il y a une version "PE Student"

 ::P:

----------


## ixterm

tu peux aussi avoir Modelsim sur le site d'Altera ou Xilinx

http://www.altera.com/products/softw...sim-index.html

(starter edition)


http://www.xilinx.com/ise/verification/mxe_details.html

----------

